# My new Aquarium



## Apple8 (Jan 9, 2011)

This is my spike!




























And this is my set-up in case we have babies..which we should sometime. You can see my gold mystery snail in this one!









I am hoping this set up will give everyone what they need.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That tank looks awesome! Lots of cool plants! Most are plastic, correct?


----------



## Apple8 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes most are for now. This is my first attempt at having fish. I really wanted it to be nice for them. I hope i have enough room AND hiding places for the smaller fish. They are all very young and small right now. Maybe if these plants last I can try to replace some of the plastic ones. Is there such thing as too many?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

is that cichlid in the same tank as those guppies and platies?


----------



## Apple8 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes and I have been told by many this is not good. When I did the research I know that cichlids and angelfish arent really good to keep with the other fish I have…but I also read if there are enough hiding places for the smaller fish it would be ok. I AM new to this and I may lose some fish just because I was wrong. 

So far 3 weeks and the cichlids are either playing with them or ignoring them. Yes they are young and that may be why all is good right now. I hope I'm not wrong. I hope the hiding spots are enough to keep things friendly, if not…I guess I will have to make some changes.

oh here's Salty Bob


----------



## Creamery (Nov 19, 2010)

It's so beautiful.Cool fish and plants!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

In picture 7 what is that marine looking plant??


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Cossie, it's plastic. Get over it.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

lol it looked real i was like eh lol


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## Apple8 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks guys…This is fun and exciting to create and watch!

oh and yes that plant is fake!! Its made of a jelly like stuff so it wiggles in the currents just like a real plant…wish I knew what kind of real plant its a copy of.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I had cichlids tear two footlong plecos to ribbons... same type of cichlids as your cichlids


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

That jelly anemone thing will eventually get stiff. Just letting you know cause we bought one too. It was fine for a while and then it slowly started getting harder until now it's not really flexible at all.


----------



## Apple8 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh ok thanks. If it gets hard I can replace it too. The bumps on the top make it hard to clean. Its nice for now! 


PS
I have been told by plenty about the risk I am taking. I appreciate you not wanting me to lose fish tho ok. If anything should happen I will take action quickly. I know this and I just want to give this a chance before doing anything.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, ours went green with algae and no amount of scrubbing or algae-eating fish in the tank seemed to help.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

No one wants anyone for you to loose fish! We just want to be sure that you know that with your stocking, it's a possibility. Good luck.

Oh, and I hate decorations that you can't clean. I have my fair share... :fun:


----------



## Apple8 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah…after my pandas did such a good job playing dead I knew it was time to choose. I no longer have my cichlids and am gonna play it safer by keeping the others. Felt so bad they felt like they had to play dead to feel safe. Altho when they were practicing it was so absolutely cute. Poor little guys.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice tank.

Good plan. I was getting worried about the fish that was in the tank with the cichilid. Next time.. do some good research.


----------

